# FS Question: To rebuild & sell or just sell (Tivo HD w/Lifetime)



## garrettmarvel (Oct 28, 2007)

i have a tivo hd with lifetime service on it with a dead 1TB hard drive.

does the collective wisdom suggest i sell it as-is, or put a hard drive in it and sell? is it better to sell on ebay or here on the tivo forums?

thoughts? THX!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Depends on your technical skills. If you can do the imaging yourself and can find a good deal on a drive it would probably pay off to fix it. However if you have to buy a preformatted drive from Weaknees then it'll probably cost about as much as you would gain, so it's probably not worth it. 

Dan


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

sell it on this forum as is.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

garrettmarvel said:


> i have a tivo hd with lifetime service on it with a dead 1TB hard drive.
> 
> does the collective wisdom suggest i sell it as-is, or put a hard drive in it and sell? is it better to sell on ebay or here on the tivo forums?
> 
> thoughts? THX!


Better to buy a cheap drive and repair it -- lifetime tivo hd have been selling at bargain basement prices on ebay.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

garrettmarvel said:


> i have a tivo hd with lifetime service on it with a dead 1TB hard drive.
> 
> does the collective wisdom suggest i sell it as-is, or put a hard drive in it and sell? is it better to sell on ebay or here on the tivo forums?
> 
> thoughts? THX!


What became of the original 160GB hard drive?


----------

